# 9 weight fly reels



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Been looking for a 9/10 weight fly reel around the 200$ range bin looking at the okuma helios but still uncertain any suggestions? :-?


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd look at TFO's stuff, Ross, Orvis, and on the internet for some used bargains, plus quite a few flyshops may have some trade-ins that would fit the bill. 

Going to a 9/10, what are you gonna be targeting??? You may exceed your budget, but be sure you get enough of a good drag to take care of business after getting bowed up!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

TH,

I was in the same boat recently...I have a spare 9 wt...that I wanted to rig for an extra rod...so, I didn't want to spend a lot of bank on it. Went to BPS and went through their stock...Looked at TFO's, Lamson, Sage, even BPS's new reel (The Osprey). Settled on the Sage. I'm not expecting fantastic, earth shattering action out of it...but for a spare reel, I thought I made out pretty good.

All the reels that SOBX mentioned are pretty decent.

BTW...I was told by an employee at BPS the new Osprey reel that they've come out with is being made for them exclusively, by Orvis.

It's a pretty decent reel...but I prefer a large arbor. The drag does seem a little small for the size of the reel though.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

buy used look at all the forums and check here www.tradenstuff.com


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

sweet thanks! ;D


> buy used look at all the forums and check here www.tradenstuff.com


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Try eBay you should be able to get a Tibor Everglades used for somewhere in that range. It is a nice reel for a 9wt.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

The Orvis reels are quite decent but I agree about something a bit more robust. I just went through the same thinking about a ten weight reel. I finally took an excellent reel I already owned, an Islander LA3.8, and changed the backing to 150 yards of 20lb. Micron and a WF10F line from standard 20lb Dacron and a WF9F. Using any of the braids would even give more backing but I hesitate because of the cut a finger prospects I shudder about. My Islander LA3.8, all in all, is just excellent for small Tarpon and Permit action. If you look for a used Tibor, I would look for a Riptide. The Everglades is much to small (I do have two).


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> The Orvis reels are quite decent but I agree about something a bit more robust. I just went through the same thinking about a ten weight reel. I finally took an excellent reel I already owned, an Islander LA3.8, and changed the backing to 150 yards of 20lb. Micron and a WF10F line from standard 20lb Dacron and a WF9F. Using any of the braids would even give more backing but I hesitate because of the cut a finger prospects I shudder about. My Islander LA3.8, all in all, is just excellent for small Tarpon and Permit action. If you look for a used Tibor, I would look for a Riptide. The Everglades is much to small (I do have two).


I agree Everglades is too small for a 10wt, I use the Everglades on a 9wt and Riptide on the 10 and 11wt.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Orvis Battenkill Mid Arbor or Large Arbor V. Great reel in your price range.


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

I second looking at used reels. You can buy a used Pate or tibor and use it and if you need to sell it for what you paid. They hold their value very well. If you are patient and search you can get good deals.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

i'll 3rd or which ever I'm at in suggesting used Tibor's, Pates, Fin-nor and what not. You won't loose hardly a nickle if you end up wanting to sell them. The newer contemporary reels like the Battenkills and so forth are excellent reels, but they won't hold their value like the others. 

I also agree the Everglades is small for a 9wt, but could work if you trim 20' of so of running line and use a micro-braid for backing. Would make for a could mangrove creek pounder for snook and tarpon where its more important to keep them out of the trees than surviving 150yd runs.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you for all the advice guys look likes most suggested Tibors and those are my favorite now just searching! ;D


----------



## robbiewall (Jun 3, 2010)

STP has the lamson velocity for about 200, you can get it lower too if you have their email notifications and deals. Not sure how popular they are with you salt guys but they have a great reputation from my time as a trout chaser-

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,75752_Lamson-Velocity-Reel-V4.html


----------



## firewatercharter (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey tarponfever, I have 3 helios okuma fly reels and they are bad to the bone. these reels look sweet, work well and are way less expensive to reels that are comparable. i say go for it. i have been using mine for some time now and have no problems period. they are worth every penny. don't get stuck on crazy name brands that do the same thing.


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

i have a hardy angel #3 and it is a all wheel drive Porsche when it comes to performance tibor cant even come close


----------



## jdefishin (Jun 8, 2010)

redington rise is a good reel for the price...

jack


----------

